# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  A new song I'd love to know what cafe folk reckon!

## Scottish Gas

If I never write another song, I'll rest easy that I wrote this I'm ecstatic with the job that Gerrybhoy has done on it - mine is far slower & more melancholy.  Mandolin, an Eastman 604BD, comes in about halfway. Love to know what you think.

http://soundcloud.com/gerrybhoy/pinky-promise

----------


## John Kelly

A really moving and heartfelt song.  Lovely delivery and balance and Sophie does a great job on the backing vocals.

----------

